# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  Aqua-Dongle ***A.I.O Module V1.5 Released*** 26 Dec 2019

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Aqua-Dongle v1.5 Public Release*  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet Connection 
so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to multiple  systems with unique version token system users can use it for lifetime.           *Aqua-Dongle V1.5 Xmas Update*   
  Code: *Unlimited Code Calculation for over 350 Models (Check Sw For List
Qualcomm Updated Force Format for Android 9>
Qualcomm Added Format Chip Option
Qualcomm Added Custom Partition Erase,Write
Qualcomm Improved UFS Chip Support
Xiaomi Non-Auth Over 10 Loaders
Xiaomi Fastboot BootLoader Unlocking (Beta)
Xiaomi Backup Account Data While Reset
Xiaomi Updated Adb Anti Relock Method
Xiaomi FwCode to Model
Xiaomi Improved Account Reset
Oppo A71 Qcm Factory Reset
Zte Added Manual Ftm to Edl
Zte Added Manual Dload to Edl
Zte Improved Network Unlock
Vivo Updated Manual Loader Database 
Settings Added Enable/Disable Drivers Verification*            *How to Download Setup ?*
Setup can Only Be Obtained from Your Reseller or Support Team.
Verificiation is Required!   *How to Buy ?* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

